# Injured Jackdaw



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

I wonder if I could get some advice again please. I have got an injured juvenile Jackdaw under my care, who is actually doing fine, apart from an issue with a lost toe nail. The bird has been hit by a car and obtained bruises to its right wing and leg, but no fractures. The bird was slightly malnourished, but is feeding independently and is now gaining sufficient weight. Okay - the lost nail and associated bleeding risk is what is causing me a headache and the bird an occasional painful bleed. When we found the bird, it had a bleeding toe nail, which was mobile and rotating all over the place. Eventually it did fall off, and what is left now, is a smaller nail like structure, which obviously was inside the hollow normal toe nail. What is it? I can't find any anatomical reference about the construction of bird toes. It seems relatively soft and sensitive, and it definitely hurts and bleeds easily. Is this part of the bones of the foot? Or, is this something like our nail bed? Does the toe nail grows again over this soft nail like thing? Have you got any treatment suggestions to avoid infection and / or bleeding? Many thanks for your advice again.

Stephan.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. 

Terry


----------



## taralotti (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Stephan

Nice to see you on PT again! 
I am sorry to hear your new friend had a car accident but glad to know he escaped with relatively small injuries and is doing well under your care.
As you might have read from my posts, I am currently in New Zealand and March, Iraklis and Stellar are very well and under Cynthia's care.
With regard to your little friend, I always administer Arnica 200 C in case of bleeding, brusing or wounds if severe and when under control you can lower potency to 30C. One pillule once a day or twice for a few days will be a good start and then once a day until bruising-bleeding stops and healing seems obvious. 
If you think he is in pain, Hypericum 30 C, (one pillule up to 3 times a day will easy his discomfort and also help any nerve damages. If pain is severe, Hypericum 1M will be a better choice and one a day should be enough.
You can clean / wash with Hypercal solution diluted in warm water, if you are worried about infection but the above remedies should help him heal without complications. If you see signs of infection, use Hyper Sulph 200 (one a day) for a few days instead of Arnica.
Probiotics and echinecae in liquid (non alcohol) form will speed up recovery.
You might find my recent post on Stellar useful as I have some treatment ideas, which worked on Stellar and saved his life and infected eyes.
All the best to you and your new arrival!

Lots of Love

Maria


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

taralotti said:


> Hi Stephan
> 
> Nice to see you on PT again!
> I am sorry to hear your new friend had a car accident but glad to know he escaped with relatively small injuries and is doing well under your care.
> ...



Thank you ever so much for your advice. It is much appreciated! 

Stephan.


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi again,

I have found a solution to tackle the bleeding problem, which seems to be working fine, just in case someone has got a similar problem with a lost toe nail, subsequently exposed and recurrently bleeding bone. The stuff to use is Super Glue or Cyanoacrylate also known as "The Original Super Glue" and "Krazy Glue" (veterinary glues Vetbond and LiquiVet and skin glues like Indermil and Histoacryl). It covers and seals the exposed bone and it is tough enough to protect sufficiently. It will gradually wear off by the newly growing toe nail.


----------

